# Greetings from the Azores



## Medeiros (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello there fellow plant lovers, my name is Rodrigo and I am from an island called São Miguel in the Atlantic Ocean, roughly 1500 km from mainland Europe. It's part of the Azores archipelago, which is known as the "Hawaii of Europe", but trust me, it's not nearly as cool looking, but it's not too bad. 
I started smoking weed roughly 5 years ago and I've loved it ever since. Moroccan hashish is the most common and affordable form of cannabis found here, which can be of pretty good quality but the downside is having to use tobacco to roll it up in joints.  I don't smoke cigarettes nor drink alcohol, who needs that when you have MJ? 
Anyway, I'm hoping to expand my knowledge on cannabis by using this forum and I'm planning to one day grow my own. Stay baked!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 18, 2017)

are there direct flights from Porto or Lisbon to Sao Miguel?

we are going to Portugal in 2018. only for 12 days. so we are not sure if we will have time to get to the Azores


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 18, 2017)

Medeiros said:


> Hello there fellow plant lovers, my name is Rodrigo and I am from an island called São Miguel in the Atlantic Ocean, roughly 1500 km from mainland Europe. It's part of the Azores archipelago, which is known as the "Hawaii of Europe", but trust me, it's not nearly as cool looking, but it's not too bad.
> I started smoking weed roughly 5 years ago and I've loved it ever since. Moroccan hashish is the most common and affordable form of cannabis found here, which can be of pretty good quality but the downside is having to use tobacco to roll it up in joints.  I don't smoke cigarettes nor drink alcohol, who needs that when you have MJ?
> Anyway, I'm hoping to expand my knowledge on cannabis by using this forum and I'm planning to one day grow my own. Stay baked!


Welcome to RIU Rodrigo.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2017)

welcome to RIU!


----------



## Medeiros (Dec 21, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> are there direct flights from Porto or Lisbon to Sao Miguel?
> 
> we are going to Portugal in 2018. only for 12 days. so we are not sure if we will have time to get to the Azores


Yeap, there are. I'm actually going to stay in Lisbon from the 27th to the 30t of this December.
There's low-cost airlines (Ryanair and Easyjet [I think the latter is discontinued here though]) and regular ones (SATA and TAP).
Hope you do end giving us a visit here.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2017)

Medeiros said:


> Yeap, there are. I'm actually going to stay in Lisbon from the 27th to the 30t of this December.
> There's low-cost airlines (Ryanair and Easyjet [I think the latter is discontinued here though]) and regular ones (SATA and TAP).
> Hope you do end giving us a visit here.


I'm hoping we can get to the Azores. but, it will be about a half day to get there, spend a day/night there and then travel back will cut out too much time in Portugal. 

do you mind if I ask you about some places in Portugal we are looking at visiting and get your opinions?


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 27, 2020)

Xpider said:


> Hi mate. How are you.
> Can you please help me to find anything to smoke here on the island?


Sourcing is not permitted on this website.


----------

